# countryside near milan



## Vcgj527 (Nov 3, 2012)

hello all im hoping you can help my family narrow our search

we are planning on moving to italy from spain 

our front runner city is milan 
but we do not want to actually live in the city we would like to live in a nice peaceful semi rural area within an hour or so drive of both the city centre and the airport

we need a major airport where my husband can get back to work 
(normally aberdeen or stravanger) within one stop ideally so malpensa is pretty ideal for that

i would really love a proper country house with lots of land for the kids and dogs and far away from neighbors 

where should i be looking? i am using idealista and immobialare but i keep ending up with mostly semi detached houses in what we call urbanizations in spain 

the few houses i have seen are all the way in selina or san pelligrino

surely there must be some countryside closer to milan that that??

our budget is 1100 for a rental and ideally looking to buy in a couple years something in the 300k department 

any town recommendations or other sites i should be using?
or terms i should be using i am saying detached house only to end up with a slew of terraced houses any way!!!

also i keep hearing about how amazing balzan and trento are for raising children but im worried there will not be enough to do and not enough expats (yes i am working on my italian and yes i look forward to meeting the locals) and i cant seem to find any major aiports within less than 2 hours of either town??

any and all advice greatly appreciated thank you so much!


----------



## Alessandra89 (Feb 7, 2016)

I don't know much but about places to visit: Rome, Verona, Padova, Venice, Adriatic coast.
Hope u will enjoy it.


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

If you are going to Milan, get some mosquito nets, they are really numerous, perhaps because it is an area where the famous risotto rice is grown.


----------

